# Any Dealers Out There Looking For A Salesman.



## carnut (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi all,,
i would like to know if any dealers idealy mitchegan or florida,, are in the market for a british salesman.. ive been in the motohome industry as a technition and a salesman. i would really love to move out to the states and stay in a industry i love..
                  thanks; andy..


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 27, 2009)

Re: Any Dealers Out There Looking For A Salesman.

Man is your timing off, or what? You better look at the news before you commit.


----------



## carnut (Nov 27, 2009)

Re: Any Dealers Out There Looking For A Salesman.



> TexasClodhopper - 11/27/2009  10:51 AM
> 
> Man is your timing off, or what? You better look at the news before you commit.



 yep,, i know what you mean!!!, you dont know till you try.. if you dont ask- you dont get..
besides  the weather here is crap, always raining??  :disapprove:


----------



## wegorv (Jan 20, 2010)

RE: Any Dealers Out There Looking For A Salesman.

Boat N RV is looking for salesman. They are always hiring. Call Don Littlefield, the owner of 3 stores of RVs & Boats. Don Littlefield, owner is always looking for salespeople. 

Boat & RV has stores in PA,NY & TN.


----------

